# +++((( صور من أقوال أبونا بيشوى كامل عن الصليب )))+++



## Maria Teparthenos (19 مارس 2009)

*أذكرونى فى صلواتكم*​


----------



## ponponayah (19 مارس 2009)

حلوين جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
بركة صلاتة تكون معانا 
ميرسى جدا 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 مارس 2009)

*صور جميله جدااا

شكرا ليكي Stray sheep

وربنا يعوض تعبك

​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 مارس 2009)

جمال جدا يا ماريان 

ميررررررسى على الصور

ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## kalimooo (20 مارس 2009)

شكرااااااا على الصور الرائعة

ربنا يباركك يا Stray sheep

سلام المسيح


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (20 مارس 2009)

صور فى منتهى الجمال
ميرسى ياStray sheep


----------



## vetaa (21 مارس 2009)

*ميرسى يا مرمر
حلوين قوى

وانا بحب ابونا بيشوى وتاملاته 
رااااااااااائعه حقيقى
*


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (1 أبريل 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> حلوين جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> بركة صلاتة تكون معانا
> ميرسى جدا
> ربنا يباركك


*ميرسي على مرورك
ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (1 أبريل 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *صور جميله جدااا​*
> 
> *شكرا ليكي stray sheep*​
> *وربنا يعوض تعبك*​


 
*ميرسي على مرورك
ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (1 أبريل 2009)

kokoman قال:


> جمال جدا يا ماريان ​
> 
> ميررررررسى على الصور​
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 
*ميرسي على مرورك
ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (1 أبريل 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> صور فى منتهى الجمال
> ميرسى ياstray sheep


*ميرسي على مرورك
ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## SALVATION (1 أبريل 2009)

_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (6 أبريل 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _تسلم ايدك_
> 
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


*ميرسي على مرورك
ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*​http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=624892424


----------



## BishoRagheb (7 أبريل 2009)

حلوة قوووي
ربنا يعوضك ويبارك تعبك​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (9 مايو 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> حلوة قوووي​
> 
> ربنا يعوضك ويبارك تعبك​


*ميرسي على مرورك
ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك*​


----------



## اني بل (14 مايو 2009)

حلوين الصور ومعبرين ومعزين....كثير رائعين ..رجاءا"لو تبعثوا لي بواحدة وشكرا"


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (18 مايو 2009)

Joyful Song قال:


> حلوين الصور ومعبرين ومعزين....كثير رائعين ..رجاءا"لو تبعثوا لي بواحدة وشكرا"


----------



## amad_almalk (19 مايو 2009)

صور رائعه

مرسيىىىىىىى علي الصور

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (19 مايو 2009)

amad_almalk قال:


> صور رائعه​
> 
> مرسيىىىىىىى علي الصور​
> 
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 مارس 2010)

*أشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــرك
سلام ونعمه لكم
*​


----------



## fullaty (24 مارس 2010)

*تسلم ايديك جمال جدا 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
​*


----------



## Mason (25 مارس 2010)

*روووووووووووعة بجد*
*حلوين اوى مع الاقوال *
*ربنا يعوضك يا عسل *​


----------



## tasoni queena (30 مارس 2010)

شكرااااااااااجميلة جدا


تسلم ايدك​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (3 سبتمبر 2010)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *أشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــرك
> سلام ونعمه لكم
> *​




​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (3 سبتمبر 2010)

فيبى يوسف قال:


> *تسلم ايديك جمال جدا
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
> ​*




​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (3 سبتمبر 2010)

meso*sasa + Love Jesus قال:


> *روووووووووووعة بجد*
> *حلوين اوى مع الاقوال *
> *ربنا يعوضك يا عسل *​




​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (3 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> شكرااااااااااجميلة جدا
> 
> 
> تسلم ايدك​




​


----------



## نونوس14 (3 سبتمبر 2010)

*حلووووووووين اوووووووى*
*ميرسى ع الصور الحلوة*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (3 سبتمبر 2010)

نونوس14 قال:


> *حلووووووووين اوووووووى*
> *ميرسى ع الصور الحلوة*
> *ربنا يباركك*




​


----------



## happy angel (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*صور جميله جدااا
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## النهيسى (5 سبتمبر 2010)

رااائعه جداا

شكرا جدا


الرب يبارككم
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*جمال جدا*​


----------

